# Leopard gecko behavior before egg laying



## jb20001uk

hi all i have been keeping leopard geckos for about 6 months, i am pretty sure my female is gravid, Whats the normal signs/behavior that a female leopard gecko is about lay eggs?
thanks


----------



## pigglywiggly

moody, off food a little, restless, in moist hide a lot, digging etc.

can you see eggs in her abdomen?


----------



## jb20001uk

Thanks for the info she finally laid one single egg this morning after 3 days on digging up both the moist hides and generally making a mess lol.


----------

